# Peppertree Atlantic Beach to remain closed until June 1.



## Kozman (Mar 26, 2020)

Just got an e-mail from Festiva indicating their original proposed opening date of April 10 has been push out to June 1 due to the virus.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 27, 2020)

Sound like they are trying to be safe because of coronavirus.


----------



## Kozman (Mar 30, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Sound like they are trying to be safe because of coronavirus.


Why not do it on an updated basis? They have effectively been closed for 3=4 years. First for being condemned, then for the hurricane and now for the virus while all the time collecting full maintenance fees while being closed. I note that the June 1 date takes care of their summer week people.


----------



## allsmiles277 (Apr 7, 2020)

Must be getting ready to file for bankruptcy again


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 7, 2020)

Peppertree Atlantic Beach (252) 247-5841
715 W Fort Macon Rd, Atlantic Beach North Carolina 28512 | 

DUE TO THE COVID-19 PANDEMIC AND WITH THE WELFARE OF OUR VALUED GUESTS IN MIND, ATLANTIC BEACH RESORT HAS MADE THE DIFFICULT DECISION TO TEMPORARILY CLOSE THROUGH THE END OF MAY, REOPENING _JUNE 1ST. 2020._  WE GREATLY APPRECIATE YOUR PATIENCE AND UNDERSTANDING DURING THIS DIFFICULT TIME, AND WE LOOK FORWARD TO REOPENING TO SERVE YOU ONCE AGAIN. CONTINUE FOLLOWING US FOR ANY UPDATED AND PLEASE FEEL FREE TO REACH OUT WITH ANY QUESTIONS YOU MAY HAVE.

Source:




__





						Atlantic Beach | Atlantic Beach, NC | Home
					





					atlanticbeachresortnc.com


----------



## Kozman (Apr 8, 2020)

allsmiles277 said:


> Must be getting ready to file for bankruptcy again


I wish they would. They have been closed the better part of the last 5 years while collecting full maintenance fees. I would not be disappointed if they did call it quits.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 8, 2020)

Have they completed all the repairs to resort? Is the resort up for sold; maybe the HOA board will send out an e-mail to all the owners; who have been paying MF for the passed five (5) years.


----------



## allsmiles277 (Jun 5, 2020)

Crooks


----------



## jimbob79 (Jun 20, 2020)

What is the latest opening date for Peppertree AB?  This is getting VERY old!


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 20, 2020)

This is now becoming a Big Joke for the owners. IMHO.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 1, 2020)

Have Diamond Resort purchase a block of villas at this resort ?
This resort is showing villas under DRI website.


----------



## Kozman (Aug 4, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Have they completed all the repairs to resort? Is the resort up for sold; maybe the HOA board will send out an e-mail to all the owners; who have been paying MF for the passed five (5) years.


As far as I know they had completed repairs and updates on Phase II by mid April. However, they issued a special assessment for two years (something like 200 plus) to cover 'updates' to the units. They claimed insurance covered repairs but the updates required more money! I long for the old days of PAB when at least Wyndham managed it. I put Festiva in the same boat as Diamond. Yes. Diamond has a few units there I was told.


----------

